# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  "Los ciudadanos descubrirán el déficit de tarifa en el agua cuando paguen el triple"

## Luján

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...a/1047370.html



> Enrique Cabrera*´Los ciudadanos descubrirán el déficit de tarifa en el agua cuando paguen el triple´*
> 
> *El precio de los abastecimientos urbanos en España está muy lejos de cubrir los costes reales del servicio sostiene el catedrático de Mecánica de Fluidos de la Politécnica*
> 
> 02.11.2013 | 23:50Enrique Cabrera *A. S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personalmente creo que tiene razón en parte, en la pare de que hace falta dinero para las infraestructuras, pero por otro, creo que se equivoca en decir que ese dinero tiene que salir de un aumento del precio del recibo. Si las empresas de agua dejaran de funcionar como un negocio, como un retiro de políticos, como la caja b para irse de p*t*s, o como constructoras de teatros y se dedicaran a hacer lo que les toca, seguro que no haría falta tocar el recibo.

----------

